# Layered Guacamole:rec



## kadesma (May 23, 2006)

This is so good, we tried it out today and will be having some for Ethans birthday party next monday..
4-ripe avocados, mashed
1/2-c. sour cream
2-3 drops Tabasco- more depends on how much heat you'd like
2-cloves crushed garlic
salt to taste
1/4-c. fresh lemon juice
4-oz. grated cheddar
4-oz. grated monterey jack
4-med tomatoes, diced
1/2-c. sliced green onions
3/4-c. sliced pitted black olives
3/4-c. sour cream
1-c. salsa
1/4-c chopped fresh cilantro
tortilla chips
combine avocados, with the 1/2-c sour cream,tabasco,garlic,salt, and lemon juice.On a serving platter, layer ingredients in this order: avocado mix, cheeses,tomatoes,onions,olives,sour cream,salsa,cilantro. Serve with the chips..
enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 23, 2006)

I LOVE Guacamole!!  Thanks for this new twist on it.


----------



## kadesma (May 23, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> I LOVE Guacamole!! Thanks for this new twist on it.


You're welcome Breezy, I love it like this, makes me want to use a fork instead of chips 

kadesma


----------



## licia (May 23, 2006)

It does sound delicious. I'll make it when I have enough here to help me eat it.  I also need a fork when we have guacamole. I'm glad the fat in it is good or I just couldn't justify how much I like it.


----------



## kadesma (May 23, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> It does sound delicious. I'll make it when I have enough here to help me eat it. I also need a fork when we have guacamole. I'm glad the fat in it is good or I just couldn't justify how much I like it.


It is good licia, I bet you'll have enough  pals during the summer come visit  and you can each grab a fork and have some fun   Then just go for a short stroll as the sun sets and you're walking it off 
kadesma


----------



## pdswife (May 23, 2006)

Sounds like something I'll have to make for the next bbq!  Thanks!!!


----------



## texasgirl (May 23, 2006)

YUMMY!! Sounds really good. So, where is jkath at. Wait until she sees this.


----------



## kadesma (May 24, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Sounds like something I'll have to make for the next bbq! Thanks!!!


You're welcome  Hope you like it if you get a chance to try it.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (May 24, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> YUMMY!! Sounds really good. So, where is jkath at. Wait until she sees this.


Thanks Texas 
I bet jkath has already thought of this one, she loves her avocados 

kadesma


----------



## jkath (May 24, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> YUMMY!! Sounds really good. So, where is jkath at. Wait until she sees this.


 
Do I smell guacamole? 

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, kadesma! Yum!
I've actually made a very similar version of this one, using pepper jack. However, I never thought to put cilantro into it - brilliant!


----------



## kadesma (May 24, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> Do I smell guacamole?
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, kadesma! Yum!
> I've actually made a very similar version of this one, using pepper jack. However, I never thought to put cilantro into it - brilliant!


jkath, 
this is similar to a 7 layer dip with the beans and all, but, I prefer this it's a little lighter and for me tastier..I do like the idea of the pepper jack cheese, that will make it a little zippy..will try that next time.  Thanks for the idea.

kadesma


----------



## Michelemarie (May 24, 2006)

Wow - thats sounds fantastic! Cut and pasted!


----------



## kadesma (May 24, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Wow - thats sounds fantastic! Cut and pasted!


Hi Michelemarie,
glad you like the recipe 

kadesma


----------

